# PEC - Perpetual Resources



## System (1 March 2013)

Perpetual Resources Limited (PEC) is aiming to develop multiple coal mines throughout Indonesia and to supply from these mines a high-grade thermal coal export product targeted at China and India's growing demand for coal-fired power generation.

The company has entered into an agreement to acquire rights in relation to a coal mining and exploration tenement in West Sumatra, known as the Atoz Project.

Near term plans include implementing an exploration and development program across the Atoz Project, with an initial exploration budget of US$1,525,000 over 2 years.

http://www.perpetualresources.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 July 2021)

And trying again, closer to home and in a new emerging srctor

Perpetual Resources Limited (PEC) is an explorer of silica sands, and looking to produce *high purity silica* for domestic and international  markets. Perpetual's flagship asset, the Beharra Project is located  300km north of Perth and is 96km south of the port town of Geraldton in  Western Australia. 

The June 2021 quarter saw the planning, execution, and completion of an 86 hole aircore drill program at the Beharra High Grade Silica Sand Project.

In addition, in July:
_• Perpetual has acquired an option over the Arrowsmith West tenement, prospective for high grade silica sand. 
• Total transaction value (including option payment) of A$100,000 (all consideration in Perpetual shares) 
• Arrowsmith West considered highly strategic, being located 3.2km west and immediately south of Perpetual’s flagship Beharra Mining Lease and is traversed by the sealed Brand Highway and the Geraldton to Eneabba railway line. 
• Arrowsmith West contains prospective target areas *located entirely within cleared farming land*, with potential for minimal or no impact to existing native vegetation._




> _Silica sand offtake enquiries remain extremely strong, current unusually high international sea freight rates are impacting buyers ability to source bulk products from Western Australia. __Silica sand is in heavy demand due to two factors: one, the growing number of industrial and technology products that require it, and the growing resistance by Asian governments to dredging rivers and beaches to mine sand._





> _Silica sand is a bulk commodity and one of the most mined commodities in the world. Its secret is the existent of angular  particles.  These can interlock and provide much greater strength for  products like concrete, which require the basic silica supply. Glass  making is its most popular use – all types of glass require it. It is also needed in foundries, kitchen taps, ceramics, cosmetics, paint and  coatings, metallurgy, chemicals production, oil and gas recovery, water  filtration and sand for construction._



(- from the Australian Silica Quartz Group Ltd (ASQ) site.)


----------

